# Rice or beans?



## budgetprepp-n

Beans the rice of red necks

Ok so I see a lot of people saying that they are storing rice for a food to survive on. Rice? Really? Rice? you ever had rice more than once in a day? 
Not me I'm going with beans. I think I could live a little better on beans. Aren't beans better for you than beans?
And if you dry can beans there good for 20 years. If you have a quart jar of rice when it's cooked how much you got? 
Maybe two quarts? Now if you slow cook beans like on a wood stove or something like that a quart makes about 4 gallons of bean soup.

So for the space of a quart you get gallons of soup? Anyone got too much space?
Beans canned in a quart jar is safe from rodents.
Beans go well with wild game,, Beans cornbread and squirrel gravy. Oh man that sounds good

The rice I canned is going to be for trading.

Wonder how beans would go with cat and a nice home made red wine?


----------



## Illini Warrior

budgetprepp-n said:


> Beans the rice of red necks
> 
> Ok so I see a lot of people saying that they are storing rice for a food to survive on. Rice? Really? Rice? you ever had rice more than once in a day?
> Not me I'm going with beans. I think I could live a little better on beans. Aren't beans better for you than beans?
> And if you dry can beans there good for 20 years. If you have a quart jar of rice when it's cooked how much you got?
> Maybe two quarts? Now if you slow cook beans like on a wood stove or something like that a quart makes about 4 gallons of bean soup.
> 
> So for the space of a quart you get gallons of soup? Anyone got too much space?
> Beans canned in a quart jar is safe from rodents.
> Beans go well with wild game,, Beans cornbread and squirrel gravy. Oh man that sounds good
> 
> The rice I canned is going to be for trading.
> 
> Wonder how beans would go with cat and a nice home made red wine?
> 
> View attachment 73562


20lb sack of quality US grown rice for $7-8 - bucket, mylar and 02 absorbers - you have a long storage food source for $10 - hard to beat ..... multiple by 10X and use a 50 gallon drum instead and you can start writing your own ticket for however you choose to use the resource ....


----------



## StratMaster

NOT "rice or beans", but rice AND beans. Mix 'em up together with a large can of Cream of Mushroom soup, add your wild game, and that's good eatin'!


----------



## SOCOM42

Rice and beans are my primary strategic food stores, three kinds of beans, navy, great northern and pinto..

I have plenty of them.

And I do eat rice almost every day in one form or another, such as in rice pudding or stuffed peppers.

It works great as a filler in a multitude of dishes, 

I use rice flour (ground here) in several dishes and stews as a thickener and filler..

Cajun dirty rice and beans with hamburger is another.

The beans are vac packed into bricks with O2 eaters and stored in 20MM cans. 

There are times when my stomach is screwed up, I eat plain white rice for two days and the problem is gone.


----------



## Redneck

budgetprepp-n said:


> Beans the rice of red necks
> 
> Ok so I see a lot of people saying that they are storing rice for a food to survive on. Rice? Really? Rice? you ever had rice more than once in a day?
> Not me I'm going with beans. I think I could live a little better on beans. Aren't beans better for you than beans?
> And if you dry can beans there good for 20 years. If you have a quart jar of rice when it's cooked how much you got?
> Maybe two quarts? Now if you slow cook beans like on a wood stove or something like that a quart makes about 4 gallons of bean soup.
> 
> So for the space of a quart you get gallons of soup? Anyone got too much space?
> Beans canned in a quart jar is safe from rodents.
> Beans go well with wild game,, Beans cornbread and squirrel gravy. Oh man that sounds good
> 
> The rice I canned is going to be for trading.
> 
> Wonder how beans would go with cat and a nice home made red wine?
> 
> View attachment 73562


I don't understand the purpose or the expense in canning rice and beans. Why store in such an expensive, breakable container? Why not just store in a sealed mylar bag with oxygen absorber, inside a plastic pail? Much cheaper. Especially since I count my stores by the tons, plastic pails work for me.

I personally think I'd be more inclined to have rice multiple times a day rather than beans. I like beans but I don't eat them more than once a week. I'm of the school of thought you store what you currently eat the most of. For me, that is wheat product. Not a day goes by I don't eat bread. Then when you throw in pancakes, cookies, cake, pasta, etc, well it is a no brainer. My largest store by far is wheat berries. But I do store plenty of rice & beans.


----------



## Slippy

Rice, beans + any protein is good eats.


----------



## unclefred

Pizza. /thread.


----------



## StratMaster

Slippy said:


> Rice, beans + any protein is good eats.


Saw one of these today... a beautiful ring necked pheasant. I was out on my bike, however, and not hunting dangit. Now THAT would of been some nice protein!


----------



## Joe

Rice and beans together make a complete protein. Have them both!


----------



## phrogman

I keep both. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 0rocky

This thread got me re-thinking about storage life. There used to be a show (maybe on NATGEO) entitled Preppers and one episode featured a fellow storing 900 Lbs. of rice. At the bottom of the screen was a scrolling disclaimer saying rice could only be stored for 18 months so I just looked up the topic and share the findings with the group.

I always take any research done on the net with some skepticism.

Source: http://www.stilltasty.com/articles/view/71

Most types of uncooked rice have an indefinite shelf life. The main challenge is keeping it free of dust, insects and other contaminants.

So exactly how long does rice last if it is uncooked? White, wild, Arborio, jasmine and basmati rice all have an indefinite shelf life, when kept free from contaminants. The exception is brown rice - thanks to its higher oil content, it won't keep nearly as long.

Shelf life for uncooked rice:

STORAGE TIME
Item
Pantry. Fridge. Freezer*
• White rice
Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite
• Wild rice

Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite
• Arborio rice

Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite
• Jasmine rice

Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite 
• Basmati rice

Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite
• Brown rice

3-6 months. 6-12 months. 12-18 months
*Freezer time shown is for best quality only - foods kept constantly frozen at 0° F will keep safe indefinitely.

Follow these tips for storing uncooked rice:

- To maximize the shelf life of rice, store in a cool dry area; after opening the package, place the uncooked rice in a sealed airtight container or place original package in a resealable heavy-duty freezer bag.

- For added protection against bugs, dust or other contaminants, uncooked rice may also be stored in the fridge or freezer; place rice in a sealed airtight container or place original package in a resealable heavy-duty freezer bag.

- How to tell if rice is bad? If bugs or other contaminants are found in rice, discard the entire package. Spoiled brown rice will often develop an oily texture and develop an off odor.


----------



## Illini Warrior

0rocky said:


> This thread got me re-thinking about storage life. There used to be a show (maybe on NATGEO) entitled Preppers and one episode featured a fellow storing 900 Lbs. of rice. At the bottom of the screen was a scrolling disclaimer saying rice could only be stored for 18 months so I just looked up the topic and share the findings with the group.
> 
> I always take any research done on the net with some skepticism.
> 
> Source:
> 
> Most types of uncooked rice have an indefinite shelf life. The main challenge is keeping it free of dust, insects and other contaminants.
> 
> So exactly how long does rice last if it is uncooked? White, wild, Arborio, jasmine and basmati rice all have an indefinite shelf life, when kept free from contaminants. The exception is brown rice - thanks to its higher oil content, it won't keep nearly as long.
> 
> Shelf life for uncooked rice:
> 
> STORAGE TIME
> Item
> Pantry. Fridge. Freezer*
> • White rice
> Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite
> • Wild rice
> 
> Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite
> • Arborio rice
> 
> Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite
> • Jasmine rice
> 
> Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite
> • Basmati rice
> 
> Indefinite. Indefinite. Indefinite
> • Brown rice
> 
> 3-6 months. 6-12 months. 12-18 months
> *Freezer time shown is for best quality only - foods kept constantly frozen at 0° F will keep safe indefinitely.
> 
> Follow these tips for storing uncooked rice:
> 
> - To maximize the shelf life of rice, store in a cool dry area; after opening the package, place the uncooked rice in a sealed airtight container or place original package in a resealable heavy-duty freezer bag.
> 
> - For added protection against bugs, dust or other contaminants, uncooked rice may also be stored in the fridge or freezer; place rice in a sealed airtight container or place original package in a resealable heavy-duty freezer bag.
> 
> - How to tell if rice is bad? If bugs or other contaminants are found in rice, discard the entire package. Spoiled brown rice will often develop an oily texture and develop an off odor.


secondary benefit of storing using 02 absorbers is keeping the pest larva from hatching - and almost all grain products are infested ....


----------



## Prepared One

I store rice and beans. Economical, has an extended shelf life, and is versatile. And please, don't forget the hot sauce!!!!


----------



## Redneck

Prepared One said:


> And please, don't forget the hot sauce!!!!


Or the bouillon.


----------



## themerge2020

A cup of black beans has around 13 grams of protein, so you don't need to worry about meat for protein. Stay away from white rice as it is stripped of most of its nutritional value. At a minimum you should have brown rice, but red is best,


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Beans, I love beans, good food source. There is always a number of cans of chili and refried in the cupboard as well a few boxes of black beans and rice.
You just can't go wrong with beans or beans and rice, although I draw the line at rice and beans.


----------



## jimb1972

I keep pinto, black, and great northern beans as well as pasta, mashed potatos, rice, flour, and sugar. I buy them all in #10 cans from the local LDS home storage center. They pack them with an O2 absorber and are pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## bigwheel

My first adventure into Prepperism come from a book in the 70s called how so survive the coming hard times by Howard Ruff. Nice old smart sounding Mormon He said rice and beans eaten together were a more complete protein than either alone and an addition of corn could boost the protein quality up close to meat. It sounded plausible since our pals from S. of the Border been living on a similar diet for a long time. They dont drink milk but supposed to get calcium from the lime in the corn torts and Vitamin C from the hot peppers they eat to go with maybe. Still need to sneak some B vitamins in there would seem like. That comes from meat and bugs. Weevils in the dry rice and beans should do the trick. Thats how the indians from India survive on brown rice. All the rodent droppings and insect parts on the rice they eat makes it just like eating a steak.


----------



## MisterMills357

budgetprepp-n said:


> Beans the rice of red necks
> 
> Ok so I see a lot of people saying that they are storing rice for a food to survive on. Rice? Really? Rice? you ever had rice more than once in a day?
> Not me I'm going with beans. I think I could live a little better on beans. Aren't beans better for you than beans?
> And if you dry can beans there good for 20 years. If you have a quart jar of rice when it's cooked how much you got?
> Maybe two quarts? Now if you slow cook beans like on a wood stove or something like that a quart makes about 4 gallons of bean soup.
> 
> So for the space of a quart you get gallons of soup? Anyone got too much space?
> Beans canned in a quart jar is safe from rodents.
> Beans go well with wild game,, Beans cornbread and squirrel gravy. Oh man that sounds good
> 
> The rice I canned is going to be for trading.
> 
> Wonder how beans would go with cat and a nice home made red wine?
> 
> View attachment 73562


Inarguable logic, that is what this post is; so allow me to hem and haw, and come down on both sides of the issue; as is my usual method of "deciding". OK, I have decided, and I say, that there is good to be said for rice and beans. So there, and yes I should be in politics.:tango_face_grin:


StratMaster said:


> NOT "rice or beans", but rice AND beans. Mix 'em up together with a large can of Cream of Mushroom soup, add your wild game, and that's good eatin'!


It sounds good to me, I never even thought of adding cream of mushroom soup, to the mix. Thanx for the tip.



SOCOM42 said:


> Rice and beans are my primary strategic food stores, three kinds of beans, navy, great northern and pinto.
> 
> I have plenty of them.
> 
> And I do eat rice almost every day in one form or another, such as in rice pudding or stuffed peppers.
> 
> It works great as a filler in a multitude of dishes,
> 
> I use rice flour (ground here) in several dishes and stews as a thickener and filler..
> 
> Cajun dirty rice and beans with hamburger is another.
> 
> The beans are vac packed into bricks with O2 eaters and stored in 20MM cans.
> 
> There are times when my stomach is screwed up, I eat plain white rice for two days and the problem is gone.


Good ideas, which never occurred to me. Thanx.

I like beans, and it seems like the cheap ones are almost as good as the premium ones. I used to buy Peak brand pintos when I lived in WV; but here in Saint Pete, I get the store brands. I can't remember laying eyes on the Peak brand, not in the whole time that I have been in Florida, which is almost 10 years now.


----------



## Annie

bigwheel said:


> My first adventure into Prepperism come from a book in the 70s called how so survive the coming hard times by Howard Ruff. Nice old smart sounding Mormon He said rice and beans eaten together were a more complete protein than either alone and an addition of corn could boost the protein quality up close to meat. It sounded plausible since our pals from S. of the Border been living on a similar diet for a long time. They dont drink milk but supposed to get calcium from the lime in the corn torts and Vitamin C from the hot peppers they eat to go with maybe. Still need to sneak some B vitamins in there would seem like. That comes from meat and bugs. Weevils in the dry rice and beans should do the trick. Thats how the indians from India survive on brown rice. All the rodent droppings and insect parts on the rice they eat makes it just like eating a steak.


Gah!!


----------



## Ragnarök

I packed 100 lbs of mixed beans and 100 lbs of white rice in 5 gallon buckets with Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. This is some of my emergency food. 

The beans are dark kidney, black beans and great northern. 

I’ve been thinking about getting smaller buckets cause they are a pain to fit in my living space. Been thinking about getting some quinoa and couscous stored likewise.


----------



## bigwheel

Individual serving sized cans of Beanie Weenies seems the best prepper route. Every food group known to man plus water in those things. It seems natures most perfect food ranking up near Mothers Milks.


----------



## Ragnarök

bigwheel said:


> Individual serving sized cans of Beanie Weenies seems the best prepper route. Every food group known to man plus water in those things. It seems natures most perfect food ranking up near Mothers Milks.


Could you imagine drinking the beanie weenie water? :vs_lol: ur right but damn.


----------



## bigwheel

Well nobody said the end of the world was going to be any day on the beach. lol.


----------



## StratMaster

bigwheel said:


> Well nobody said the end of the world was going to be any day on the beach. lol.


I always point to my bourbon and wine stash and say to my compatriots: "Hey, just because it's the end of the world, that doesn't mean we have to live like SAVAGES".


----------



## retiredarmy

And its great with rice and beans!! I raise those here in TX. cheaper than hunting them and make afew extra bucks selling them. License is cheap too


----------



## Illini Warrior

Ragnarök said:


> I packed 100 lbs of mixed beans and 100 lbs of white rice in 5 gallon buckets with Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. This is some of my emergency food.
> 
> The beans are dark kidney, black beans and great northern.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting smaller buckets cause they are a pain to fit in my living space. Been thinking about getting some quinoa and couscous stored likewise.


"mixed beans" - packed the beans separately or did a mixed packing of the 3 kinds? ... beans have an assorted storage longevity - the bigger variety seem to get tougher sooner - you could land up sorting out those beans later if you mix them - pressure cook some longer than others - grind for flour mixing .....


----------



## Ragnarök

I mixed the three bean varieties together. I didn’t know that beans differed largely from each other in aging.


----------



## Rellgar

The OP had me a bit puzzled. Rice (white) and beans (desired varieties) are about the best food prepps one can store. They provide a great range of vitamins, minerals, calories and carbs. They store for a long time 10-20+ years and they cost so little its the best food for the money. I store them in food grade buckets that I get for free from local grocers bakeries. 2-5 gallon buckets with sealable lids. I wash and sterilize them. I pack the rice and beans seperately in there own buckets. I add some food grade desiccant packets (absorb moisture) and a few bay leafs (kills bugs and prevents hatching) from my tree and seal them up. Beans do harden with age at different rates. They are still good to eat and will soften, you just need to slow cook them longer. 
Having grew up in southern louisiana beans and rice are a staple for me. I store red kidney beans, great northern, navy and pinto. 
Adding any protien makes a tasty meal or add more water and foraged edible plants and seasoning for a great soup. Stock up on the hot sauce to


----------



## Denton

Rellgar said:


> The OP had me a bit puzzled. Rice (white) and beans (desired varieties) are about the best food prepps one can store. They provide a great range of vitamins, minerals, calories and carbs. They store for a long time 10-20+ years and they cost so little its the best food for the money. I store them in food grade buckets that I get for free from local grocers bakeries. 2-5 gallon buckets with sealable lids. I wash and sterilize them. I pack the rice and beans seperately in there own buckets. I add some food grade desiccant packets (absorb moisture) and a few bay leafs (kills bugs and prevents hatching) from my tree and seal them up. Beans do harden with age at different rates. They are still good to eat and will soften, you just need to slow cook them longer.
> Having grew up in southern louisiana beans and rice are a staple for me. I store red kidney beans, great northern, navy and pinto.
> Adding any protien makes a tasty meal or add more water and foraged edible plants and seasoning for a great soup. Stock up on the hot sauce to


What's life without red beans and rice?


----------



## Rellgar

What's life without red beans and rice?


It would probably be a lot like being an angry leftist masquerading as a liberal democrat.


----------



## Denton

Rellgar said:


> What's life without red beans and rice?
> 
> It would probably be a lot like being an angry leftist masquerading as a liberal democrat.


True! Guess what should be for lunch, tomorrow!


----------



## RJAMES

Rice + Beans is what you need . I eat that at least 4 times a week now with the meat being more of a seasoning .


----------



## bigwheel

Texas folks dont eat rice. Thats cajun food.


----------



## GoodSam

Rice and beans? I like both and I buy both. I just picked up a 25 pound box of par-boiled rice for under $10 at the store. I also picked up a 4 lb bag of pinto beans for $3. Beans are more nutritious and filling but rice is cheaper. Rice is easier to cook and needs less water. I sometimes eat just plain rice with soy sauce, nothing else. Rice with butter is also good. I make my beans in a slow cooker with salt pork and or bacon. Both will last a long time if stored properly.


----------

